# Lights out???



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

Is there a min amount of time that the aquarium light should be off for the sake of the fish? We have a 10 gal with 3 mollies and a platy, no live plants so far.

thank you in advance,
Kay


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Yes my lights are on a night/day cycle of 12 on 12 off, but they are on timers. Many people have them on while they are awake and off while they are sleeping.


----------



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

Thank you Lexus! Hey I think we're neighbors.....I'm in Mosinee! Haha, there is always someone awake here in this house.....I think I'll make a point of lights off for the fishies around 10pm. Wish getting my kids on a schedule for back to school was that easy. LOL

Kay


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

hey hey, I'm from stevens point/wisconsin rapids... I might have actually refered you to this site. I work at the petsmart in wausau.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Ha Fishfirst my boyfriend is from Wisconsin Rapids!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

who is he? I probably know him


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Yes, kaybee... it's a must shoulle be 10 to 12 hours of lights on only

Wow... fishfirst, is Wisconsin that small? You may know him?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

no the state of wisconsin isn't all that small, but the city of wisconsin rapids is, if he's around my age I probably will know him. Kinda funny that its such a small world sometimes... actually I've been into the walmart lexus works at before, and I was curious to see if she was working but I didn't see her there.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Well my name is Katie not Lexus... I pm'ed you...
Plus I working in Sporting Goods for now... then back to pets probably in November/December


----------



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

Yes Fishfirst....that was me you sold the 10 gal and fish to on Monday! If I would have known your screen name I would have put it in that you referred me. Everything is going ok. The only fatality has been the Dalmation lyertail mollie. At first it was the aggressive one but on day 2.5 the platy and red dalmation molly went after him and nipped him. The remaining 4 seem to be doing alright.

Kay


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

good to hear that everything is going well and that you joined the forums.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I only keep my SW and planted tank on timers rest when i have peeps coming over darkness also helps with breeding...

WI Rules!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I've been to both Chippewa Falls and Wausau many times, especially Wausau, on account of the Weyerhauser plant. Too bad I didn't know you people back then; I've been everywhere, it seems, and always get a kick out of meeting folks I know online.


----------



## gate113 (Jan 31, 2005)

ummm i dont have any live plants in my tanks, and to give my $0.02 When I had the light on for more than 10 hours It started to created algae. Now my light (which is on an auto-timer) goes on at 5pm and turns off at 10pm. Not one sign of algae.

EDIT: Just would like to say that I do have algae i know its everywhere but I meant the type that is spread all over your tank walls and makes water blury.


----------

